# Some new ones



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Haven't posted anything for a while, been so busy, but did get these done and are going on our website. Thought you might like to see em... 

First one is one of my new gliders, 8" out of silver birch, really nice side to side with long glides.









Next one is a jointed Musky Rockets in one of our new colors, looks incredible in the sunlight with the iridescent glitter.









Next is another jointed Musky Rocket in foiled "Pink & Chrome" this one is styled after the Wiley head shaker model with the joint further toward the head for a violent head shake, picture doesn't do it justice.









Next one is one of our Turbo Rockets in a Firetiger pattern with a twist...









Next is a "Hey Cisco" in sucker, one of our new 6" twitch baits made out of cedar.









and last is another "Hey Cisco" in natural perch, 6" model








Anyway, hope you like em.

Let's go Fishin!!!

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You have some of the cleanest, slickest paint work on the market anywhere. 

Those are all beautiful, Rod. That glider is a knockout.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet work for sure! Especially like the glider and the perch. You've left me scratching my head on teh paint sequence on the perch.


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Simply Awesome!!!!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW...... is all i can say!!!!!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Rod, super job, as usual.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful work Rod!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

All are outstanding, as always. Love the perch!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful work Rod, it's hard to believe that they are being offered as standard paint job's! I'm going to have you make me something to tow behind my row troller. 

Douglas


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the atomic carp is awsome great job Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stunning! Love the glider, how thick is it? 3/4 stock? the paint job is beautiful.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, really appreciate it.

Muskyslayer, that glider is made from 3/4" Alaskan Yellow Cedar stock...love that wood, but it is hard to find and expensive.

Rod


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

The gold on the orange tiger is beautiful. Best of both worlds's....gold....orange.


----------

